# Se puede reparar una memoria USB pen drive?



## Xtereo

Hola a todos,

Resulta que cometí un error al conectar el puerto frontal USB de mi computador, cosa que me di cuenta luego de dañar 2 memorias flash pen drive Sandisk de 128 MB  , y estuve a punto de dañar una Kingston de 256 MB que me prestaron...

El error que cometi fue conectar la linea de alimentación de 5 voltios en una de las lineas de datos del USB (D+) en los pines de la motherboard, creo que este error lo puede cometer cualquiera asi que esten atentos a la hora de conectar ese puerto.

Bueno, pero mi duda es si puedo hacer algo para reparar la memoria, aunque ya abri una, no encontre nada quemado.... supongo  .

Saludos y espero que alguien me ayude esas memorias son como caritas solo para utilizarlas de llavero.

Bye.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola Xtereo,
Bienvenido al foro,

Creo que antes de contestar tu pregunta es bueno aclarar porque los dispositivos USB son propensos a ese tipo de daños. 

El bus USB trasmite señales de datos (D+, D-) y de alimentación (5 voltios, 0 voltios) a través de cuatro hilos y como buen protocolo serial de alta velocidad trabaja en modo diferencial, es decir que detecta la información por medio de pequeñas diferencias de tensión entre sus líneas de datos, es por esto que su voltaje máximo en estas líneas no superan los 3.6 voltios, y es mas: algunos fabricantes especifican como voltaje máximo solo 2.8 voltios. Como ves si, si se conecta un dispositivo USB en una toma frontal mal instalada el daño en el dispositivo es seguro porque no existe ninguna protección.

En cuanto a la reparación, muchos dispositivos USB, llámense scanners, cámaras, pen drives, etc... utilizan resistencias en serie con la entrada diferencial con un valor de 2.2 ohmios a 10 ohmios para lograr un mejor acople de impedancias en la línea, cuando estas se ven expuestas a 5 voltios por algunos segundos se queman y se abren (aumentan su resistencia al infinito) siendo este el único daño en el dispositivo, el problema radica en que no todos los dispositivos USB cuentan con estas resistencias de acople, y la señal llega directamente al circuito integrado encargado de decodificar estos pulsos diferenciales el cual una vez dañado es difícil de conseguir, aunque si lo consigues lo mas seguro es que puedas reparar el dispositivo.

Espero haberte ayudado a despejar tu duda.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## Xtereo

Li-ion te estoy inmensamente agradecido por la ayuda, ya puede reparar mi memoria pen drive, le quite las resistencias abiertas y se las cambie por resistencias comunes de 10 ohmios a 1/8 de watio, quedaron un poquito feos los puntos de soldadura, pero funciono    

Gracias viejo.


----------



## Guest

Es que para soldar componentes tan pequeños se necesita mucha practica y paciencia, yo tengo lo primero, pero debido a que no tengo lo segundo me ha ido muy mal en reparaciones de equipos con componentes de montaje superficial.


----------



## Caludio

Hola, he leído vuestra conversación y me encuentro en una problema similar. Tengo un JUMPDRIVE de LEXAR modelo ELITE de 256 MB. 

Aparentemente puede haber estado invertido el conector que va a la placa madre en un PC recién completado con el conector USB. 

El asunto es que a partir de conectar el drive ... parpadeo una sola vez y murió! 

Nada reacciona cuando se lo conecta a un PC (incluso en los que antes andaba). 

¿como lo desarmo ? 
¿como identifico lo que se pudiera cambiar? 
Por último ¿como lo cambio? 
Como verán NO soy un electrónico... sí un informaciónrmático ... pero no un electrónico. 
En fin .... que ... ayuuuudeeeennnnnmeeeee! 

Desde ya ... gracias


----------



## Guest

No es por nada, pero es que tratar con circuitos de montaje superficial es algo complicado y requiere experiencia, mas si vas a reemplazar piezas. Por lo que te sugiero que le pidas el favor a alguien que tenga experiencia en electrónica y en soldadura de componentes SMD para que te ayude.


----------



## caramanchel

Igual que a muchos de los que leemos estos foros, me gustaría saber como evito dañar mi pen drive usb, cuales son los pasos a seguir, que precauciones debe uno tomar antes de conectar este dispositivo en una computadora de un cyber por ejemplo, donde no hay garantía de que el puerto usb frontal esté bien conectado!. A mi me dañaron uno en una tienda de fotos. lo entregué para que tomaran las fotos a imprimir y eso fue todo. Después de eso no funcionó mas!. Ahora me da miedo volver a comprar otro pen drive, porque no se como realmente protegerlo!

Agradecería mucho a cualquier conocedor de la materia que nos pudiera ayudar o asesorar para evitar dañar o que nos dañen estos pequeños pero costosos dispositivos!

Gracias!


----------



## panchov290

Primero no lo prestes nunca, y si necesitas pasar una información a alguien pásasela en CD o en otro tipo de almacenamiento.

Lo otro léete el manual que tengas y algo importante no lo mojes, evita que se te caiga, no lo pases por campos magnéticos (imanes), averigua bien para que sistema operativo funciona sus drivers  (comúnmente funcionan bien desde win 2000) para adelante, no lo saques cuando este pasando información o cuando este trabajando el pendrive, y por ultimo no lo guardes en mochilas y trata de comprar un pendrive con tapa en el USB.


----------



## Marcelo

Caramanchel,

Si usas Windows XP, fíjate en la barra de tarea abajo a la derecha, si ves un icono que aparece cuando conectas el PenDrive que dice "Desconexión de Dispositivos".

Recuerda que XP "oculta" los iconos así que ten en cuenta que a lo mejor debes desplegarlos con la flechita que aparecerá a la izquierda de todos los iconos de abajo a la derecha.

Si le das doble click a ese icono de "Desconexión de Dispositivos", verás que puedes escoger el pendrive y presionar el boton "Desconectar". Windows deshabilitará la conexión y te responderá "Ahora puede extraer el dispositivo con seguridad".

Esto es importante porque no todos los dispositivos USB están bien protegidos para hacer hot swapping.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## la caca

Todo eso esta interesante, pero una cosa mas:

Trata de evitar de conectar en una computadora ajena a la tuya el pen drive en el puerto USB delantero, debido a que pueden estar conectados internamente mal, eso me sucedio a mi ayer    y estoy muy enojado con el que armo esa maldita computadora. al pen drive lo compre hace 2 semanas y ya lo queme    jaja. MALDITA COMPUTADORA). 
entonces en conclusión es recomendable conectarlos en el puerto usb trasero, debido a que esos vienen con la placa madre instalados (aunque es un poco mas de trabajo y mas jodido al tener que dar vuelta a la PC).

chau y gracias por leer


----------



## Mari

Hola   , saben que tengo un Pen Drive MP3 STAREX de 512Mb... Por motivos ajenos a mi persona éste fue desconectado sin previo aviso de la maquina, es decir de manera no segura  , desde ese momento ahora cada vez que lo conecto a cualquier maquina no levanta, solo prende la luz de fondo pero no mas  .... Despues que fue desconectado a la fuerza siguio funcionando el reproductor de MP3 pero ahora ni eso  ... Es son sintomas de que se ha quemado?  ..... Que puedo hacer al respecto?...  Estos tipo de Dispositivos tienes reparación?...

Como ven no tengo la mas minima idea de que puedo hacer, ni de que le esta sucediendo a mi Pen drive... Agradeceria mucho su colaboración...

Gracias....

PD: Ayudenme, por fis...


----------



## guarock

Hola Mari, casualmente yo estoy presentando el mismo problema, tambien me paso lo mismo, pero el mio cuando lo conecto o prendo solo dice " starting..." espero que podamos hallar solucion a este problema, el mio tambien es mp3 de 512mb... si consigo algo al respecto puedes estar segura de que te informaciónrmare, asi mismo espero que tu me ayudes si puedes..


----------



## 3uho

a mi me paso lo mismo !!! alguien sabe como repararlo ???


----------



## Luis Alberto Ramírez

Verifiquen el circuito del driver, busquen en la hoja de datos técnicos en algún manual y localicen la patita del reset, mándenla a tierra mediante un puente hecho con algún cablecito sin soldar.

Si la respuesta es favorable ya la hicieron, de lo contrario, se sugiere cambiar el driver cosa que es difícil ya que ese tipo de refacciones no se encuentran comunmente.

Ota cosa que pueden hacer es resoldar las patitas del driver, aunque no es muy recomendable, yo he restablecido varios componentes de esta forma, solo hay que tener cuidado de no sobre pasar de calor.

Espero que esto les pueda ser de ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## R4F3T€

Hola a tod@s.

A mi me pasa lo mismo xo a causa de un despiste. Siempre lo desactivo antes de quitarlo (en linux lo montaba y lo quitaba sin desmontar y el xp lo he exo poco xo lo e exo)y ayer en mi windows millenium lo quite sin querer sin desconectarlo y ya no me va... lo meto en xp y me dice q no se reconoce el dispositivo USB. Que ha tenido un mal funcionamiento y windows no lo ha reconocido. Y si pincho en el globo me manda al Solucionador de Problemas xo na de na.. Mi Pen es de 128 mb, lo teng unos 3 o 4 años y es marca PEN DRIVE USB Flash Hard drive es decir, marca la pava D

X cierto, al pincharlo, la luz se enciende y al cabo de 10 segundos se apaga...

Espero que me puedan ayudar ya q tenia información ahi dentro q no me gustaria perderla aunke si esta muerto...

Un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## cronodragon

No pueden cambiarlos usando la garantía del fabricante?


----------



## arikaff

alguien puesde postear una foto de donde esta el reset??


----------



## julillo

Mari dijo:
			
		

> Hola   , saben que tengo un Pen Drive MP3 STAREX de 512Mb... Por motivos ajenos a mi persona éste fue desconectado sin previo aviso de la maquina, es decir de manera no segura  , desde ese momento ahora cada vez que lo conecto a cualquier maquina no levanta, solo prende la luz de fondo pero no mas  .... Despues que fue desconectado a la fuerza siguio funcionando el reproductor de MP3 pero ahora ni eso  ... Es son sintomas de que se ha quemado??  ..... Que puedo hacer al respecto??...  Estos tipo de Dispositivos tienes reparación??...
> 
> Como ven no tengo la mas minima idea de que puedo hacer, ni de que le esta sucediendo a mi Pen drive... Agradeceria mucho su colaboración...
> 
> Gracias....
> 
> PD: Ayudenme, por fis...


desconectarlo de esa forma no afecta en nada el funcionamiento del pendrive, los usb estan hechos para desconectarse de esa forma, el mensaje de q' debes cerrar de forma segura, ... es cosa de windows, el problema debe ser otro
por cierto, tenes q' conectarlo a la pc y al mismo tiempo poner el cd del driver en la lectora, creo q' te corre un programa q' tiene el cd. suerte!!!me paso y es horrible, casi em corto los huevos, pero lo arregle!!!


----------



## cintiacg

Hola a todos tengo un pendrive dane elec de 256 mb cuando lo conecto a windows lo reconoce pero cuando quiero abrirlo me sale un mensaje de no se encuentra el dispositivo, lo destape pero hay dos resistencia que no marcan nada y no se de que valor son conosco algo de electronica pero no soy electronico, queria por favor que me ayuden.

Gracias


----------



## ssarabia

chance y con una lupa se pueda ver el codigo de color de las resistencias, ahora eso q dices de que no se encuentra el dispositivo tambien pasa si en lugar de doble click o darle abrir le pones explorar????

Salu2


----------



## david_dll

holas... tengo un rpr de mp3 de 1 gb nose que marca es. lo que me paso fue que no puedo sacar ni poner información  cuando lo conecto al usb de la pc se prende indicando que se pueden pasar datos y que  carga la vateria pero en la pc no me aparece nada . probe en varias pc y con diferentes clables pensand que podria ser  eso y nada despues lo lleve a una casa de electronica pensando que hera el usb . le cambiaron el puerto y igual no funciona . me dijeron que  tengo que resetearlo 
¿ alguien sabes como resetear


----------



## farve

Hola

en este mismo foro he visto dos post que tambien comentaban mi problema:

Tengo un pen drive que no funciona, al leer esos post que comentaba me he dado cuenta de que he podido conectarlo al usb frontal, estando mal conectados estos dentro del pc (para hacer la prueba ya que le cambie la placa base a un amigo y los conectores eran distintos)

Comentabais que si hay suerte con cambiar unicamente la resistencia valdria, si no estaria muerto.

No se mucho de electronica, por lo que no se si lo que veo en mi pen drive es una resistencia, por lo menos no es como las tipicas de colores, que van en medio de un circuito.

Mirando por google imagenes he visto esta que es la mas parecida, seria *asi pero mas alargada* y conectada al pen drive, y unicamente con dos "alambres"







NO se le nota nada raro,ni quemado ni explotado.

*Fijandote mucho, mucho, mucho se puede leer 12.000 grabado.*

seria facil de conseguir?
Espero que me podais ayudar

cuando pueda le saco una foto

Gracias y saludos


----------



## JV

No sera algo asi?:






porque por el numero es un cristal de 12MHz.

Saludos.


----------



## Coolkain

Hola, tengo un pendrive marca Kingston y modelo DTI/2G que ha dejado de funcionar no lo reconoce ni siquiera el puerto usb, ya he probado en varios ordenadores y nada de nada, no se si serán algunas resistencias abiertas del dispositivo, o que el caso de que en ser las resistencias no se de que valores son ya que son smd, alguien me podría pasar el diagrama del pendrive o información de como repararlo? 
Gracias y un saludo a todos


----------



## farzy

es muy raro, mas bien imposible que encuentres  diagramas de pendrives, a mi me ocurria exactamente igual con una data traveler como la tuya, de un momento a otro no funciono, la abri y revise que no tuviera soldaduras frias sobre todo donde se conectan los pines (5) pero nada de nada, lo que hice fue formatear mi pc y asunto arreglado no era problema de la memoria sino del sistema operativo.

si tuviese soldaduras en frio debes soldar con cautin de punta fina de ceramica u otro que no te vaya a dañar los componentes.

otra opcion es que conectes la pendrive y despues vayas a panel de control>agregar hardware>buscar dispositivo y ahi ves si funciona o no.

aqui hay una poca de información de la marca de tu usb:



		Código:
	

http://www.vdhsoft.be/sp26/26484.htm


----------



## Coolkain

el ordenador no es, porque lo he probado en varios y nada de nada, y las soldaduras están bien así que sospecho que podrán ser las resistencias que trae junto al conector que se han abierto, pero es que no se de que valor son.


----------



## dcastrelo

me paso lo mismo con dos pendrives de la marca... uno de 2gb y otro de 4, ambos DTI... no comprare nunca mas nada de la marca... el ultimo me duro un mes... (terrible)


----------



## alfredocs

Resulta que compre un pendrive de 8gb, luego de usuarlo un par de veces, fui a conectarlo al pc nuevamente y el LED se quedo prendido fijamente y la pc se puso a buscar drivers para el dispositivo, cosa que no debia hacer y ademas demoro mucho tiempo, por lo cual lo retire manualmente, lo volvi a introducir y lo mismo y asi varias veces. Ahora cuando lo conecto, me detecta el dispositivo, incluso sale la letra de la unidad, pero no la parte de almacenamiento. Al ejecutarlo me dice que no hay dispositivo en esta unidad y al intentar formatearlo me dice que debi insertar un dispositivo en la unidad, busque los programas a los mas hacen referencia en inet, pero tampoco me fueron utiles. Sin embargo me aparece como un dispositivo de almacenamiento masivo en incluso lo puedo retirar de la forma segura. Creo que hay algun problema, algo asi como que no se alimenta la flash, pero ningun componente parece dañado a simple vista. 

Si alguien sabe como reparar esto se lo agradeceria.


----------



## alfredocs

la flash es K9HBG08U1A-PCB0 y el IC cuadrado es (Create 5127-LG), el rectangular que parece ser el regulador de voltaje es 6206K1. Agradeceria cualquier solucion, espero su aporte colegas. 

Saludos


----------



## electrodan

Arriba a la derecha de tu mensaje hay un botón que dice "Editar". Deberías usarlo.


----------



## snowboard

Me parece que es un virus

Saludos


----------



## alfredocs

Hola, gracias, pero no creo, tengo un buen antivirus...BitDefender Internet Security 2009


----------



## KanonOfGeminis

te has tomado la molestia de insertarlo en otra pc....? Dado el caso que pueda ser tengas un virus en tu pc ^^!

Salu2


----------



## alfredocs

Si amigo, ya he probado en varias pc y me reconoce el dispositivo normalmente, pero no lee la memoria flash, estoy casi seguro que es un prob de corriente, pues he probado con  todas las herramientas que he encontrado y me detectan el dispositivo, pero no la parte fisica de la memoria..pienso que se debe haber afectado algun componente que no permite el intercambio con la flash del pendrive, por eso, si alguien me puede decir si ha tenido un prob similar y como solucionar esto, pues agradecido amigos..

Saludos


----------



## Gunsnronny

Compañeros estamos en una comunidad de electrronicos, o sea, somos electronicos, deberiamos de implementar un circuito que proteja al dispositivo de todo tipo de conexiones dañinas, vere que se me ocurre, algo con zener estaria bien.

   Tiene razon el amigo que dice lo de las conexiones en la parte frontal ya que pueden no conectar este de forma adecuada. 

Bueno amigos los invito a pensar un diseño que proteja nuestros pendrivers

saludos


----------



## fernandoae

"importante no lo mojes"
Medio obvio!

"evita que se te caiga"
Los golpes no lo afectan, no es un disco rigido 

"no lo pases por campos magnéticos (imanes)"
Eso es para discos rigidos no pendrives.

"averigua bien para que sistema operativo funcionan sus drivers (comúnmente funcionan bien desde win 2000) para adelante"
Los pendrives no necesitan drivers, solo para S.O. viejos como en Win 98

"no lo saques cuando este pasando información o cuando este trabajando el pendrive"
Eso es algo que no se debe hacer, podés perder información... pero en caso de que te suceda no se te rompe el pendrive.

"por ultimo no lo guardes en mochilas y trata de comprar un pendrive con tapa en el USB"
Mmmm... por que lo de la mochila?

"nuestros pendrivers "
Es PENDRIVE, viene de unir las palabras "pen" y "drive", La traducción literal sería: "Unidad bolígrafo"


----------



## Gunsnronny

Amigos insisto, debemos implementar un circuito protector, si un pendrive se calienta en cualquier maquina debe existir un tipo de corto en el pendrive, si solo lo hace en una maquina debe haber un problema en la maquina, adaptemos un circuito tipo sencillo, y practico, para controlar lo que entra al pendrive, con algunos diodos es lo mas sencillo que por ahora se me ocurre asi controlaremos la alimentacion, aunque no seria lo ideal porque el paso de información es bidireccional.

saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

pues protecciones, las obvias de cualquier dispositivo portatil, me parece tonto no meterlo mas que en tu pc (para eso esta el HDD), lo que quieres es transportar la información, por otro lado creo que si es nesesario protegerlo contra golpes pues aunque no es un disco rigido las soldaduras de sus componentes son muy ligeras y pueden soltarse

ahora que se me hace interesante eso de hacer un circuito protector, se me ocurre de momento que un puente rectificador se soluciona lo de la alimentacion asi no se daña si el puertofrontal esta mal conectado, y estoy pensando que unos operacionales servirian para las terminales de datos y escuche en algun sitio que se le puede meter un antivirus directamente al pendrive, si se les ocurre como me avisan yo le voy pensando, total como no tengo dinero para una pc mooding me conformare con mejorar mi pendrive (igual y le pongo ventiladorcito y lucecitas)


----------



## fernandoae

Contra polaridad inversa es facil... se toma una extensión se corta a la mitad, se coloca un fusible ultrarrapido de 500mA y un zener...


----------



## Tomasito

Lo más facil sería abrir el pendrive, cortar la pista de Vcc, y soldar un diodo schottky en serie con Vcc. No hace falta ningún fusible ni nada. Con que la polaridad esté bien es suficiente como para que no se tenga que quemar.

Y digo schottky porque tiene menos caida de tensión que un diodo convencional.

Igualmente los pendrives hoy en día son tan baratos (sale como 4 dolares uno de 1Gb) que no sé si valga la pena. Además de que son bastante indestructibles (yo tengo un pendrive Verbatim de 128Mb de hace como 6 años que anda perfecto, y tuvo un uso de "campo de batalla , entre otros varios que tengo que funcionan perfecto y con usos intensivos).



Saludos.


----------



## unleased!

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "no lo saques cuando este pasando información o cuando este trabajando el pendrive"
> Eso es algo que no se debe hacer, podés perder información... pero en caso de que te suceda no se te rompe el pendrive.


 Pues yo rara vez lo hago, si veo que no está haciendo absolutamente nada lo desconecto directamente. Porqué hago esto? Reparo muchas PCs y ya se sabe, el dueño nunca cuida de su ordenador y lo usa para descargar e instalar toda la mierda que aparece por internet (caso típico el de encontrar en el internet explorer almenos 5 buscadores de internet en la barra de herramientas). Toda esa mierda hace que el S.O. se ponga "tonto" y cuando extraes el pendrive, después de estar media hora conectado sin hacer nada te saltan tonterías como:

"El dispositivo se encuentra en uso en este momento"
"Redundancia ciclica de datos" (Después lo conectas a tu PC y va bién)
"el dispositivo no se reconoce"
"no se encuentra xxxxxx.dll"
o te está media hora para "extraer de forma segura"

Por lo que desconecto directamente y ya está. Solo perdí una sola vez información (en realidad no se borran archivos si no que el pendrive pierde formato y no te deja acceder). Excepto en esa única ocasión, todas las veces que tuve que formatear fué por mierdavirus que se meten pero siempre tengo un backup en el portatil por lo que no me causa ningún transtorno.


			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "por ultimo no lo guardes en mochilas y trata de comprar un pendrive con tapa en el USB"
> Mmmm... por que lo de la mochila?


 Puede ser porque alomejor no respira y se ahoga      

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

Además lo que mencionas de que pierde formato se puede solucionar (no siempre el 100%) con programas de recuperacion de datos (recuva, r-studio, etc)...


----------



## Helminto G.

pues sigo con la idea de diseñar un circuito que proteja al pendrive ante cualquier inconveniente, tengo ideas, pero cuando tenga un  circuito completo les aviso


----------



## fernandoae

Que sería "cualquier inconveniente"?


----------



## Helminto G.

bueno, no queria decir que cualquier inepto que conecte mal el puerto, pero si se les ocurre algo mas tambien protejerlo


----------



## fernandoae

Yo me refiero a que aparte de la inversion de polaridad en el puerto que otra cosa más querés proteger?


----------



## Helminto G.

y si meten el voltaje por una linea de datos, por ejemplo y aparte (aunque creo que es tema aparte) no se me saca de la mente eso de andar poniendole foquitos y mierda y media al pendrive como si fuese pc de mooding, si preguntas para que, es solo para apantallar cuando la vean (en resumen pura farolada)


----------



## Gunsnronny

Amigos mios, leyendo un poco las respuestas y analizando un poco la situacion, me vino a la cabeza que no necesitamos un circuito para nuestro pendrive ya que si tenemos varios debemos implementarselo a cada uno de ellos, y depende lo que se quiera, significaria una buena inversion. Amigos la solucion que le veo es un 

"probador para puerto usb",

 un circuito que nos permitta verificar el buen funcionamiento del puerto, se los dejo a su imaginacion para ver como lo harian.

solo algunas cosas para tener en cuenta.

el puerto tiene 4 pines, tierra, vcc y dos de datos, verifiquenlos para empezar el montaje
se puede utilizar un indicador, en este caso para mas facilidad uno luminoso ( un led) o podria ser un buzzer, a conveniencia de cada quien.

bueno me despido y espero ver sus diseños
hasta luego y saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## Gunsnronny

Hola de nuevo...
Estando en las oficina de mi trabajo, y analizando la situacion de un pendrive quemado por una de las maquinas, me dispuse a verificar cual fue la causa...

En una de las maquinas sus puertos estaban por encima del voltaje establecido para los usb,    media 5, 22v.
me pregunte porque otros no se habian quemado, la respuesta...
se usaba un USB HUB

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hub_USB
http://images.google.co.ve/images?hl=es&q=usb hub&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

en definitiva lo que realmente necesitamos es un circuito, que nos indique el buen estado del puerto y ademas nos regule el voltaje..

sera usando un conector macho, uno hembra, tal vez unos zener de 4,8 volts 

y para ir un poco mas alla el voltaje es controlado por un concentrador interno que en
especificación USB deberia de admitir de 4.4 a 5.25 voltios, habria que revisar un poco mas esto. porque si hay mas, de seguro algo esta pasando con el...


----------



## fernandoae

Por los 5,22V estoy SEGURO que no fué!

Y... que tiene que ver el Hub en todo esto?  3


----------



## Helminto G.

el hub debe tener un regulador de voltaje, y creo que deveriamos de tener en cuenta la carga que produce el pendrive al medir el voltaje aunque creo de estar elevado primero se quema algo dentro del pc, de cualquier modo lo tendre en cuenta para mi diseño, que me resulta inesesariamente interesante


----------



## Gunsnronny

Estamos claro en eso, tal vez existra un problema en el concentrador interno, y que este generando algun sobrevoltaje en algun intervalo de tiempo...
lo del hub, lo mencione porque es un buen dispositivo que que a la vez que testea el funcionamiento del puerto, nos regula el voltaje...


----------



## Helminto G.

aparte prefiero que se queme un hub a mi pendrive que contiene todos mis datos


----------



## Gunsnronny

otra cosa para tomar en cuenta los 5v del puerto usb, no los proporciona la fuente en su toma de 5v. Es proporcionado por el concentrador..


----------



## Helminto G.

oye guns, en lo que a mi respecta, no he visto nunca un hub con alimentacion externa y si no probiene de la fuente del pc no me imagino de donde, ahora que si el tuyo tiene vcc externo que bueno!


----------



## Gunsnronny

Que tal helminto, tal vez me di a entender mal.. yo hablaba el puerto como tal de la pc.. y ya que lo mencionas si existen esos tipos de hub con alimentacion externa en la misma wikipedia lo mencionan.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hub_USB


----------



## Helminto G.

se que no esta directamente conectado por eso se limita su corriente pero no puede elevar su corriente si no lo hace la fuente y eso afectaria al pc


----------



## P I P O

Reflotando algo viejo. Tengo el mismo problema que otros, pero el tema es que no me preocupa recurar la memoria del mp3, quisiera poder usar el FM, pero se queda con el reloj de arena y nada...
Lo que quiero es posible?


----------



## noctante

Tengo un pendrive de 1G marca Sony micro vault tiny.... y pues yo lo usaba mucho para cada dia llevar información de mi pc a la universidad.... y un dia no funcionó mas... lo conecto y ya no enciende la luz que antes encendia.... lo probe en una pc más y sigue sin funcionar..... he estado usando cables extensores de pendrive y esos aparatitos q se conectan a un puerto y te dan opcion de colocar 4 pendrives al otro extremo....no se si eso tiene algo q ver...

Despues me preste un pendrive Kingston de 2GB q se retracta su entrada....y estuvo funcionando bien hasta que un dia al instalarlo no lo reconoció el pc.... lo quite,... lo volvi a meter.... y lo reconocio.... pero lo q sucedio fue que al abrir la àgina de "mi pc" aparecia nombrado como "dispositivo removible" o algo asi... y al intentar abrir la carpeta aparecia un mensaje de error que diciendo que inserte el disco...

no se q sucede...

pero mi pregunta es.... q esta mal?

mi primer pendrive esta quemado? (tengo cosas alli que no quisiera considerar como perdidas)

y el segundo pendrive tambien es caso perdido? (Tengo q devolverlo pronto buaaaa)


gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Knows

cuando retiras el pendriver 

vass a laparte donde  dice detener dispocitivo?


----------



## g8rl

aca el amigo KNOWS tiene razon, para sacarlo, pones detener dispocitivo? , o lo sacas directamente?,si lo casaste directamente puede que se te haya roto, pero primero fijate , hace esto , si queres, conectalo a tu compu ,toca inicio , panel de control , rendimiento y mantenimiento, herramientas administrativas y por ultimo en administracion de equipo , ahi en controladores usb fijate que dice , si esta habilitado o no , entras en propiedades del dispocitivo y lo habilitas y listo ,luego decime si lo pudiste solucionar,saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Gente por sacar un pendrive sin "detener dispositivo" NO PASA NADA,  el problema viene cuando se están transfiriendo datos, si lo desconectamos en ese momento pueden quedar archivos ilegibles pero el pendrive no se daña.


----------



## electrodan

Si tenés algo realmente imortante existe la posibilidad de que lo puedas recuperar, pero vas a tener que revisar el hardware porque tiene algún problema. El segundo, puede que se pueda reparar por software (supongo, yo nunca lo hice).
Pero la verdad es que si la memoria la hicieron los chinos (el 99%) no vas a poder esperar mucha fiabilidad de su sistema.


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Noctante,visita la pagina de soporte ''Sony'':   http://esupport.sony.com/LA/perl/select-system.pl?PRODTYPE=69&NAVDISP=portaud  Inserta su modelo,ubicado en una etiqueta de su zona posterior.-Respecto al 2do.sist.,intenta con este ''Programa Resucitador de Mp3,Mp4,Pendrives,el cual se descarga ejecuta y en funcion de su falla lo volvera a la normalidad.Entonces,se conecta el sist.o unidad de almacenam.masivo y el programa lo reconocera,acto seguido ''start''.-Solucionaria fallas tales como : Mostrar el Index''eternamente'',al tratar de escuchar un tema el sist.se apaga/prende,solo funciona como rx,no deja borrar lo ingresado,etc.-     Obviamente que sus resultados dependeran de la multiplicidad de variables que inciden en ellos,tales como:diseño,calidad,trato del usuario.-


----------



## cj3666

Hola disculpe la molestia quisiera que me ayudara ha resolver un problema.

Resulta que tengo un pendrive marca Jogr de 512 que se me quemo. no hace nada. He leído algunos de sus comentarios sobre cambiar la resistencia.

Pero alguna solución seria también es comprando un pendrive de la misma marca y cambiando solo la memoria.


Quisiera saber. Cual de estos es la memoria de este pendrive y cuales son las resistencias. Muchas gracias.

aqui de dejo las fotos. originales del pendrive ya destapado.










En la 1era y 2da foto la placa negra dice.

wnnix kon
HY27ut08402M
TPC B 615A
MBSJ37741F1


----------



## Helminto G.

las resistencias son similares a estas:
http://imagenes.solostocks.com/m14846710/resistencia-smd-1-8-w-680k-ohmn-1206-rs684.jpg
y estan inmediatamente despues de las terminales de datos 
no encuentro sentido a cambiar la memoria completa por el costo y la dificultad


----------



## cj3666

Helminto G. dijo:


> las resistencias son similares a estas:
> http://imagenes.solostocks.com/m14846710/resistencia-smd-1-8-w-680k-ohmn-1206-rs684.jpg
> y estan inmediatamente despues de las terminales de datos
> no encuentro sentido a cambiar la memoria completa por el costo y la dificultad




Hola Helminto G. te agradesco mucho tu respuesta.! si puedes hacer un favor y editar la imagen y si puedes indicar cuales resistencias debo cambiar.  y que tipo de resistencias debo comprar.

Agradesco mucho que me ayuden por favor!


----------



## Helminto G.

como buen tecnico debo decirte que antes de cambiar debes checar y como tecnico chilango que soy te dire que yo sustituyo esas resistencias que normalmente son de bajo valor con un alambe muy fino y para saver cuales resistencias sigue las lineas de las terminales de datos, y  no la edito por una sensilla rason, odio la computacion y no tengo la menor idea de como hacerlo, espero serte de ayuda


----------



## saiwor

memorias usb, son especiales como desoldar?, como soldar la resistencia tipo SMD? piensas areglarlo,,, tu memoria se ha hido al cielo. 
Note queda de otro, que comprar otro nuevo.


----------



## Helminto G.

si se pueden arreglar y yo soldo resistencias e integrados smd con un weller SP23L (y buen pulso claro)


----------



## saiwor

tengo 2 memoria usb malogrados kisngton de 1G,,, lo abri no hay signo de que se haya quemado una resistencia,,, detectar con multi no heci ahorra lo hare,,, haber si encuentro un resistor en corte... meda miedo de quemarlo el IC con estatica...


----------



## Helminto G.

mientras esten montados los ic no les pasa nada con la estatica, kingston? pues que usos le dabas checa a multimetro y si no ya te dire otro truquito


----------



## ricardo25

hola: no soy un real experto en el tema de los pendrive pero si se algo, segun las fotos que vi del colega que muestran la memoria y el chip mas pequeño que en resumen es un procesador, les puedo decir que generalmente la falla mas comun es que se les borra el software interno que trae el micro para reconocer tanto el tamaño como los controladores del mismo, esa falla suele suceder por varias razones: priemra razon: el pendrive ha sido desconectado del pc sin detenerlo, o la mas comun de todas: el usuario borra los archivos de sistema del pendrive.
la opcion de la resistencia que tanto se habla aqui es muy poco probable segun mi apreciación ya que hacen la funcion de fusibles, si tu pendrive viene con un cd pequeño puedes actualizar el software desde ese cd, si no, es bastante dificil encontrar el software solo lo puedes buscar con el numero del chip mas pequeño que se muestra en la 3ª y 4ª foto las resistencias se muestran igualmente en esas 2 fotos, las 2 primeras fotos muestran el chip de memoria, ese es mi humilde aporte a este foro, espero sirva de algo


----------



## Helminto G.

esta bien tu aporte y me parese viable, a menos que la falla sea fisica como una mala coneccion del panel frontal o la calidad de la pendrive que se queman a la primera de cambio, para saber que tipo de falla es habria que revisar primero, regularmente no traen disco, sabes de algun otro modo para reprogramar ese software?


----------



## olta

Hola a todos, hace un par de dias conecté mi pendrive a un PC con las alimentaciones del puerto USB invertidas... ahora no funciona devido a que se ha quemado el controlador del puerto USB que lleva incorporado el pendrive. Al conectarlo el controlador de USB del Pen se calienta muchísimo seguramente a que internamente se esta produciendo un cortocircuito. Mi duda es:

 ¿Si cambiándole el controlador USB del Pendrive por otro me andará bien? 
¿Es posible que solo se haiga dañado el controlador y no la memoria Flash que lleva el Pen?

PD: El Led del Pen no enciende ni ningún PC me lo detecta. Pero necesito recuperar la información.


----------



## DJ DRACO

2 cosas

1) cómo es que se invirtieron los contactos? es imposibleeeeee
2) si se quemó, se quemó, y creo que debe ser muy dificil cambiar el controlador que esta dentro del pen drive, debe ser invisibleeee

saludos.


----------



## seaarg

Suponiendo nomas, sin saber: La memoria flash se alimenta de los 5v del usb, si estuvieron invertidos tiene que haberse roto la memoria tambien.


----------



## olta

Segun he leido ha sido por eso porque la computadora donde lo conecté estaba mal conectado los cables del USB. Entonces creo que se ha dañado porque al conectarlo el controlador USB se calienta muchisimo y respondiendo a la primera respuesta : No, no es invisible. De hecho se ve grandecito, pero los pines al ser soldadura superficial es más complicada la soldadura a noser que se tenga maquinaria especializada...


----------



## kynerox

Yo habia escuchado de que a alguien le habia dejado de funcionar el pendrive le cambio creo qe una resistencia o algo (que es complicado por ser montaje superficial) y le funciono, pero no se bien que hizo ni lo que tenia.

Fijate si lo podes abrir al pendive y no ves nada quemado, y puede que lo puedas arreglar pero es complicado.

Mira aca estaba lo que habia leido como Destacado

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/puede-reparar-memoria-usb-pen-drive-11/


----------



## DJ DRACO

kynerox dijo:


> Yo habia escuchado de que a alguien le habia dejado de funcionar el pendrive le cambio creo qe una resistencia o algo (que es complicado por ser montaje superficial) y le funciono, pero no se bien que hizo ni lo que tenia.



es toda una gran incertidumbre esta frase...pero bueno

saludos.


----------



## zealot13

olta dijo:


> Segun he leido ha sido por eso porque la computadora donde lo conecté estaba mal conectado los cables del USB. Entonces creo que se ha dañado porque al conectarlo el controlador USB se calienta muchisimo y respondiendo a la primera respuesta : No, no es invisible. De hecho se ve grandecito, pero los pines al ser soldadura superficial es más complicada la soldadura a noser que se tenga maquinaria especializada...



generalmente las salidas USB Frontales (Agregadas pues no vienen junto con la motherboard) debido a su fabricacion tienden a tender cambios de voltaje y eso puede estropear los dispositivos USB (las memorias lo resienten mas) 
y bueno ya te trono mas de una USB  o es la primera . Digo porque si ya son varias obvio la que esta mal es la entrada si no es asi, pudo haber sido problema de la memoria
En cuanto a Todo recuerda no conectar las USB en el panel frontal si no conoces la PC,  eso ami me ha pasado muchas veces


----------



## mobius

Tengo una idea para reparar mi *USB  KINGSTON Datatraveler  DTI/4Gb* con fotos importantes de un largo viaje:

 MOVER las 2 pastillas de memoria a otra USB NUEVA de la misma marca y referencia; 
el problema es ¿cómo desoldar los chips y soldarlos en la nueva? Vi por youtube un soldador que actuaba tal vez con viento caliente para desoldar los chips, pero no sé quien lo tiene y si sirve para soldar nuevamente. Alguien me puede ayudar? 

qUÉ OPINAN? Funcionaría?
No soy electrónico o algo que se le parezca, lo que sí quiero es recuperar cerca de 2000 fotos en esa USB. 

Anexo fotos de la USB en cuestión: 



½vt2

Video


----------



## Helminto G.

paciencia es mi mejor recomendacion, mucha paciencia
hay quienes dicen (yo aun no lo  pruebo)que si corres un alambre de acero por detras de la patits y lo amarras a la ultima calientas patita por patita jalando el alambre retirando la soldadura, procura practiar con alguna placa de desperdicio

yo uso pistola de calor en equipo celular pero no cro que sea lo mas apropiado para ete trabajo, y otra cosa que debes tomar en cuenta es que son intgrados capaces de dañrse con la statica, asi qu hay que tner cuidado

espero que te sirva de algo lo que dije, de todos modos no olvides comentar como te va...


----------



## amfuentes

Amigos a mi me ha pasado mucho eso yo me dedico a reparar memorias flash y generalmente ese defecto me lo da el cuarzo cuando se va de frecuencia y al pasar esto el micro procesador de la memoria no levanta para realizar las funciones, lo que deben hacer es investigar que componente es el cuarzo y cambiarlo por otro de 12 MHZ que es lo que usan ese tipo de memorias, en cuanto a las resistencias puede que ocurra pero se abren muy poco. Veras como funciona.


----------



## ninimen123

Se me rompió accidentalmente el conector usb, que podría hacer para reparalo?.gracias de antemano.
http://i.imgur.com/DB69M.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS

Soldale unos alambrecitos prolongadores de dos centímetros , lo probás , si funciona rellenas eso con epoxi


----------



## nocta

A mí me pasó lo mismo con un Kingston hace 2 años y lo volví a soldar con estaño. Sigue funcionando todavía. La tasa de transferencia no cambió.

Lo que sí, le pude soldar los 4 pines del USB, no los que apoyan el módulo. Así que cuando le puse el plástico que cubre la placa, lo cerré con "la gotita" para que no se mueva mucho.


----------



## zopilote

Yo hice de una hojalata, una abrazadera y lo solde al cuerpo metalico, reconstruyendo igualmente los pines con una hojalata en tiras finas para ello. Y sigue funcionando como antes de ocurrir el accidente del pendriver.


----------



## Yosbel

Hola tengo un par de preguntas que si no es molestia quisiera que me respondieras. Tengo una memoria que según la carcasa es de marc Kingston(8GB) pero cuando veo en las propiedades en la pc dice que es LG, creo que es pirateada; la memoria me da el siguiente problema: cuando le copio algún archivo grande lo copia super-rápido y luego al cabo del poco tiempo cuando vuelvo a entrar a la memoria y trato de abrir dicho archivo, no sale y si intento borrarlo no me deja, y luego el archivo aparece con una pila de símbolos estraños, esto lo hace con todo tipo de archivos que le copio.
Ya la he formateado por el sistema operativo, con proframas de formato a bajo nivel y nada. Quisiera saber si existe algún programa o alguna sugerencia de como repararla.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## el-rey-julien

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/reparacion-usb-quemado-cruzer-micro-4gb-18376/ quizas sirva la info





Yosbel dijo:


> Hola tengo un par de preguntas que si no es molestia quisiera que me respondieras. Tengo una memoria que según la carcasa es de marc Kingston(8GB) pero cuando veo en las propiedades en la pc dice que es LG, creo que es pirateada; la memoria me da el siguiente problema: cuando le copio algún archivo grande lo copia super-rápido y luego al cabo del poco tiempo cuando vuelvo a entrar a la memoria y trato de abrir dicho archivo, no sale y si intento borrarlo no me deja, y luego el archivo aparece con una pila de símbolos estraños, esto lo hace con todo tipo de archivos que le copio.
> Ya la he formateado por el sistema operativo, con proframas de formato a bajo nivel y nada. Quisiera saber si existe algún programa o alguna sugerencia de como repararla.
> 
> Gracias de antemano



lee esto,quizas te estafaron https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/estafa-memorias-flash-secure-digital-sd-memory-stick-2957/


----------



## fernandob

hola, les hago una consulta de curiosodad.
compre un pendrive  y lo mire a la luz 






y en el cuerpo rojo no se veia nada .......estaba vacio  
pense : me robaron 
y lo meti en la compu , y lo leia.
ni un led miserable se ve parpadeando ...
entonces grabe una carpeta y la  lleve a otra compu ... y la ve ....

se supone es de 8G. y en propiedades ve 7 y pico Gb .

puede ser que hoy dia sean tan pequeños que la memoria este en la punta de el conector USB ?? y que el cuerpo sea de adorno ??? , por que de verdad lo miro a al luz de el sol y no se ve placa ni nada, es totalmente transparente .

es solo curiosidad.
ya vere cuando se quiera cargar algo pesado , pero 600M cargo .
no rapido para ser un pen nuevo ...... medio lenteja , o bastante , pero lo cargo .

en fin....... les ha pasado ???


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo tengo uno azul,es igual pero en azul ,el mismo modelo DT101 marca kinston y tiene un led verde ,
quizás el tuyo sea uno de los truchos o no le pusieron el led, tendrías que cargarle de info y ve que pasa.
saludos SM


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá, yo tengo un Kingston de 8GB como ese pero de la versión anterior (tiene mas de 2 años) y tiene un PCB con LED adentro. Pero también he visto un pendrive marca "Pirulo" de 8GB y es re-chiquito, al punto que tiene el conector USB y pegado tiene un pendorcho tipo PCB pero de 2mm de largo , así que el pendrive es casi solo el conector, y es probable que el tuyo sea de ese tipo pero con carcasa mas grande...


----------



## Eduardo

Se vé que los chinos están terminando de aprovechar los cientos de millones de carcazas que fabricaron 

Fijate el tamaño de estos:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-436828041-pen-drive-pendrive-sandisk-cruzer-fit-8gb-nano-ideal-stereo-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-438217667-pen-drive-dt-micro-kingston-8-gb-hi-speed-usb-originales-gti-_JM_


----------



## fernandob

mira vos, gracias por desasnarme.


----------



## AYM

Hola a todos . Tengo un problemita con un PEN DRIVE Verbatim de 8GB , en concreto con esteinStripe USBDrive Store´n´Go. Resulta que trabajando con el de buenas a primera se me queda el ordenador bloqueado y en un acto de reflejo cojo y extraigo el PenDrive del ordenador sin poder extraerlo de forma segura. Apago el ordenador , lo enciendo de nuevo , y observo que todo bien , pero la sorpresa llega cuando vuelvo a conectar el PenDrive al ordenador y se me enciende una luz roja intermitente que nunca antes habia encendido y desde entonces no puedo acceder a los documentos del PenDrive, es como si estuviera bloqueado . ¿ Que puedo hacer al respecto ? ¿ como poder desbloquear en el caso que estuviere el PenDrive ?
Gracias .


----------



## Wiliams

¿Has probado a encender el ordenador con el penDrive conectado al puerto USB?


----------



## Scooter

Descanse en paz...
compra otro


----------



## ilcapo

fijate en esta pagina a ver si te sirve para solucionar el problema. lo gracioso es el nombre de la pagina 

http://cajondesastres.wordpress.com/2009/10/23/desbloquear-pen-drive-o-memorias-usb-con-unlock-disk/


----------



## nocta

Lo podés ver desde Windows desde el Administrador de dispositivos o el Administrador de discos?.


----------



## AYM

Hola buenas tardes , he probado el encender el PC junto con el PEN drive y sin exito .
 El programa este de UNLOCK- DISK, no hace nada .
Hola Nocta , si aparece reconocido en la zona esta de Administrador de discos. Mi pregunta es ¿ que debo hacer ? . Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO

no hay mucho q puedas hacer...lo más correcto sería buscar la opción de "analizar y reparar" o escanearlo con un buen antivirus....seguro es eso


chauuuu


----------



## nocta

Si aparece en el Admin. de discos, podrías formatearlo y luego intentar con algún programa de recuperar los archivos, si es que merece el tiempo.


----------



## djwash

Si lo reconoce el Administrador de dispositivos puedes formatearlo desde consola:


Menu Inicio --> Ejecutar
Tecleamos cmd.exe. En la ventana de consola que nos aparece teclear lo siguiente:
1. Diskpart
2. List Disk (mostramos las unidades..)
3. Select Disk 1 ( Sustituir el 1 con el número que refleje su unidad USB, 
asegúrate antes de seguir de que el número es correcto o podrías eliminar la información de tu disco duro)
4. clean
5. create partition primary
6. active
7. format fs=fat32 quick
8. assign
9. exit


Suele dar resultado para Pendrives que se hacen los dificiles...

Este no es un formato a bajo nivel, por lo tanto si puedes acceder a él desde Mi PC o Equipo, hazle un escaneo profundo con Recuva para recuperar todos los datos que tenia el Pendrive, o al menos la mayor parte.

Saludos.


----------



## Rafael18

Hola amigos del foro, necesito de ustedes para saber puedo arreglar mi memoria USB Kingston DE 4 GIGAS que esta protegida contra escritura, espero  y cuento con su atención colegas..saludos Rafa


----------



## DOSMETROS

LLF , Low Level Format ?


----------



## Nuyel

Y eso ¿como se hace?, tengo una memoria de 2GB que le pasó lo mismo, intenté formatearlo desde el Mac usando la sobre escritura a 0 pero no pudo hacer nada, la intenté abrir con un editor hexadecimal y alterar el MBR pero tampoco se pudo, ahora ando de viaje así que no la tengo conmigo para experimentar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te bajás el LLF que es gratuito y le hacés un formateo a bajo nivel a ver si se arregla


----------



## tiago

Rafael18 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, necesito de ustedes para saber puedo arreglar mi memoria USB Kingston DE 4 GIGAS que esta protegida contra escritura, espero  y cuento con su atención colegas..saludos Rafa



Hay aplicaciones específicas para ello, y son de libre descarga.
Para leer mas.

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel

Ya intenté lo del LLF y solo tira errores de IO, esta memoria siempre me pareció curiosa por que cuando me la dieron se calentaba y no la reconocía, luego eso se reparo solo y resulta que la capacidad es de 2.3GB en lugar de 2GB, es una lastima que no quiera trabajar más.


----------



## net1008

Hola quisiera me ayuden, tengo una memoria SanDisk la meto en cualquier compu y si la reconoce en la pantalla pero a la hora de ejecutarla me dice que no ha sido formateada que si la quiero formatear, le digo que si, me sale el recuadro de formato pero ahi hay algo que no me cuadra por que endonde dice capacidad me menciona que es de 64,0 mb y mi memoria es de 8gb y no lo puedo cambiar, en sistema de archivos es fat32, le doy formato y al terminar me dice que no puede completar el formato, alguien me podria decir si tiene solución o no?

Gracias¡¡¡¡ ...


----------



## Scooter

A ver si está particionada en EXT4 o semejante o simplemente está rota.


----------



## palurdo

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> A ver si está particionada en EXT4 o semejante o simplemente está rota.



Yo alguna vez he solucionado algo similar formateando el pendrive con gparted. En cualquier livecd de linux reciente lo tienes.


----------



## fernandob

Gunsnronny dijo:


> Amigos mios, leyendo un poco las respuestas y analizando un poco la situacion, me vino a la cabeza que no necesitamos un circuito para nuestro pendrive ya que si tenemos varios debemos implementarselo a cada uno de ellos, y depende lo que se quiera, significaria una buena inversion. Amigos la solucion que le veo es un
> 
> "probador para puerto usb",
> 
> un circuito que nos permitta verificar el buen funcionamiento del puerto, se los dejo a su imaginacion para ver como lo harian.
> 
> solo algunas cosas para tener en cuenta.
> 
> el puerto tiene 4 pines, tierra, vcc y dos de datos, verifiquenlos para empezar el montaje
> se puede utilizar un indicador, en este caso para mas facilidad uno luminoso ( un led) o podria ser un buzzer, a conveniencia de cada quien.
> 
> bueno me despido y espero ver sus diseños
> hasta luego y saludos desde Venezuela


 
en una caja de usb :
un led verde + su resistencia, conectado bien entre + y masa .
y uno rojo con su R conectado al revez, para que marque si la polaridad esta invertida.
y luego tema datos, obvio que el tema es que datos no esten ni a +vcc ni a masa, asi que tambien calculo que con leds lo arreglamos, no se exacto que se supone tira el puerto en esos pines normalmente , sin el pendrive.

en verdad, andar acordandose de llevar ese aparato de aca para alla es un lio.
calculo que uno su pc la conoce, y la de el vecino, pues que a lo mucho de desconfiado si meto algo en el puerto de el vecino , le pido primero algo de el , para probar y listo .
no ??

en los 2 pines de datos, por lo que lei y deduzco lo que NO QUEREMOS  es que el puerto les mande 5v , entonces calculo que lo normal es que el puerto tenga comop dijo li-ion al principio 3,x v y de datos, asi que  (eso no lo se) no sera una tension capaz de sostenerse si la cargamos.
lo que queda por averiguar es eso:
esos pines de datos en estado normal que impedancia tienen ?? que carga soportan ?? 
si es como pienso :
pues un led y una R.  a masa alcanzan.
si esta ok y es datos apenas prendera  o no prendera.
pero si por un error, como al parecer ya les ha pasado el puerto tiene +5v >> entonces el led prendera fuerte .
rojo claro esta.


----------



## analogico

fernandob dijo:


> en una caja de usb  :
> un led verde + su resistencia, conectado bien entre + y masa .
> y uno rojo con su R  conectado al revez, para que marque si la polaridad esta invertida.
> y luego tema datos, obvio que el tema es que datos no esten ni a +vcc ni a masa, asi que tambien calculo que con leds lo arreglamos, no se exacto que se supone tira el puerto en esos pines normalmente , sin el pendrive.
> 
> en verdad, andar acordandose de llevar ese aparato de aca para alla es un lio.
> calculo que uno su pc la conoce, y la de el vecino, pues que a lo mucho de desconfiado si meto algo en el puerto de el vecino , le pido primero algo de el , para probar y listo .
> no ??


no es tan simple
el que tire entre 2 y 3 V es el de datos
el que de mas de 4 es *+*
el que da 0 es masa
y en el invento con led todos encienden, unos mas que otros
es 
el invento seria algo mas complicado pero ideal para el taller


----------



## fernandob

vamos de nuevo:

polaridad correcta : led verde 1 prendido ...solo ese si todo esta bien 
polaridad invertida solo prende led rojo 2 

ahora bien, el tema de datos:
si es como supongo : pines de datos deberian tener alguna resistencia y NO ser capaces de entegar mucha corriente (cosa distinta pasa con el pin +5v ) , no se deberian quemar si los cargo con una R. hacia masa .....entonces "cargamos " a esos pines de datos, por eso la resistencia, por si no alcanza con el led (leds 3 y 4 ) .
si es dato , pues caera la tension y el led no sera capaz de prender.
si esta mal conectado y es +5v , pues el led prendera por que el puerto USB es capaz de entregar creo que hasta 500 mA.

*solo alguien tendria que confirmar:*
A --- no pasa naada si le pongo una carga a masa a los pines de datos ?? me refiero a el puerto ?? 
B --- es necesario verificar tambien si esos pines de datos estan erroneamente a masa ?? , eso puede estropear el pendrive ??



NOTA: mirando datasheets hay chips especificos, que dicen cosas:
uno que controla la tension y por lo que veo consideran hasta 5,5v  aceptable.
hay  USB Port Terminator que no se de que valor seran esos DZ y R.s internas pero deberian protegr contra estos problemas, ... claro esta...anda a saber si la placa los tiene.

veo que lso pines de datos  son i/o .........dudo mucho que les pase algo por estar a masa.,


----------



## djwash

net1008 dijo:


> Hola quisiera me ayuden, tengo una memoria SanDisk la meto en cualquier compu y si la reconoce en la pantalla pero a la hora de ejecutarla me dice que no ha sido formateada que si la quiero formatear, le digo que si, me sale el recuadro de formato pero ahi hay algo que no me cuadra por que endonde dice capacidad me menciona que es de 64,0 mb y mi memoria es de 8gb y no lo puedo cambiar, en sistema de archivos es fat32, le doy formato y al terminar me dice que no puede completar el formato, alguien me podria decir si tiene solución o no?
> 
> Gracias¡¡¡¡ ...




Hola, podes probar esto:

Menu Inicio --> Ejecutar
Tecleamos cmd.exe. En la ventana de consola que nos aparece teclear lo siguiente:
1. Diskpart
2. List Disk (mostramos las unidades..)
3. Select Disk 1 ( Sustituir el 1 con el número que refleje su unidad USB, 
asegúrate antes de seguir de que el número es correcto o podrías eliminar la información de tu disco duro)
4. clean
5. create partition primary
6. active
7. format fs=fat32 quick
8. assign
9. exit

De esa forma he formateado pendrives que se hacen los dificiles, como decia Tusam "Puede fallar"...

Tambien sirve para rescatar datos de pendrives, con este metodo no se formatea a bajo nivel (format fs=fat32 *quick*) por lo tanto los datos siguen estando digamos, fisicamente ahí, con alguna herramienta de recuperacion como Recuva o DiskDigger recuperas todo siempre y cuando no este roto.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Pues igual si que me hago un probador de polaridad para cuando monto PCs. El costo es ínfimo y las ventajas grandes.
Si intercambias los datos no pasa nada, simplemente no funciona.


----------



## stivdan

Se puede resoldar si la memoria interna esta por la placa, pero como ahora vienen lector de memory no..


----------



## Angeliclayer

tristemente no se puede  a mi me paso.... solo formatearla y no queda muy bien si el daño es severo


----------



## Nuyel

Y pues recuperé la Nutrioli de 2GB (es una memoria promocional con la forma de la botella de aceite), solo que de los 2.3GB solo quedaron 2.1GB dejando un espacio útil de 1.97GiB (una normal de 2GB tiene cerca de 1.86GiB no se por que Intel emplea más bytes pero no encuentro el datasheet del chip), tuve que desmantelarla para saber cual controlador usa y usé esto
Ahora tengo una ADATA C003 de 4GB, al principio tenia el USB destrozado, lo reemplacé pero ahora la computadora lo detecta así
​No detecta capacidad ni nada, creo que se daño el firmware pero no se de donde sacarlo


----------



## Alkotan

Hola a tod@s.

Como continuación de este hilo, tengo una pregunta...

Dispongo de un PC con Windows NT...

Windows NT no contempla el uso de unidades USB ni ofrece soporte para esta situación, la única forma de utilizar un Pen Driver USB es por medio de un Driver que hay por Internet (lo programó un aficionado Chino). El problema es que, este Driver, no admite Pen Driver superiores a 1Gb. Por más que he buscado me ha sido imposible encontrar Pen Drivers de 1Gb o menores.

¿Hay alguna manera de formatear un Pen Driver de 2Gb o de 4Gb para que se quede en 1Gb?, de esta manera se podría utilizar en Windows NT.


Gracias y buenos días.


----------



## Nuyel

si se puede, con diskpart, pero eso al menos deja espacio particionado, solo que no estoy seguro de si eso habilite tu controlador, esto ya lo habian comentado


djwash dijo:


> Si lo reconoce el Administrador de dispositivos puedes formatearlo desde consola:
> 
> 
> Menu Inicio --> Ejecutar
> Tecleamos cmd.exe. En la ventana de consola que nos aparece teclear lo siguiente:
> 1. Diskpart
> 2. List Disk (mostramos las unidades..)
> 3. Select Disk 1 ( Sustituir el 1 con el número que refleje su unidad USB,
> asegúrate antes de seguir de que el número es correcto o podrías eliminar la información de tu disco duro)
> 4. clean
> 5. create partition primary
> 6. active
> 7. format fs=fat32 quick
> 8. assign
> 9. exit
> 
> 
> Suele dar resultado para Pendrives que se hacen los dificiles...
> 
> Este no es un formato a bajo nivel, por lo tanto si puedes acceder a él desde Mi PC o Equipo, hazle un escaneo profundo con Recuva para recuperar todos los datos que tenia el Pendrive, o al menos la mayor parte.
> 
> Saludos.


solo en el paso 5 especifica el tamaño de la partición agregando al final size=1000 si no se especifica se usa todo el espacio disponible.

Por cierto ya recuperé la ADATA con esto solo que el programa es demasiado, altera todo el descriptor de hardware así que se pueden cambiar los parametros, tuve que hacerlo en XP virtuializado por que mi sistema de 64bits no admite controladores sin firma y es necesario que instale uno para acceder al control bulk de la memoria.

Ahora solo queda una de 2GB que la computadora no reconoce para nada, en esa no tengo muchas esperanzas.


----------



## Alkotan

Buenas tardes a tod@s

Problema solucionada, el Pendrive lo he formateado con _size=1000 _ y ahora tiene 1Gb, mañana lo probaré

Muchas gracias.


----------



## hellfire4

Nuyel dijo:


> Ya intenté lo del LLF y solo tira errores de IO, esta memoria siempre me pareció curiosa por que cuando me la dieron se calentaba y no la reconocía, luego eso se reparo solo y resulta que la capacidad es de 2.3GB en lugar de 2GB, es una lastima que no quiera trabajar más.



Yo, por contar mi experiencia, me paso justamente lo mismo, probe con ese mismo programa para ver si podía recuperar un pen de 16 gb, que primero no me lo reconocía en condiciones la computadora por problemas al no poder habilitar el controlador (lo solucione desinstalando el controlador y ordenando cambios en el hardware), y luego todos los tipos de formateos me daban como erroneos -me duro poco la alegría-, como ese programa fallo, probe con el USBFormatToolSetup, y logre formatearlo, y lo raro, que aunque me salio también formato fallido, luego figuraba como recuperado, y pude grabar cosas en él.


----------



## AleSergi

No se Ustedes, pero Yo hace ratazo que me dedico a recuperar estos pobres pendrives inservibles, llenos de errores, les doy un formato nuevo.... y listo el pollo 

Por ejemplo, en la foto tengo tres más para recuperar, atráz uno recuperado  (convertido en Pic Kit II....) 

Otras veces simplemente son medios para hacer catarsis, MARTILLO EN MANO!


----------



## hellfire4

Ahora que me acuerdo, y lo voy a mencionar, ya que me parece que mejor es prevenir que curar, lo que nombre de lo que dije que sucedio con mi pendrive de 16gb fue justamente al día siguiente de haber estado probando los resultados de mis experimentos respecto a cuestiones de ediciones de video (ensayo y error, como quien diria) en mi reproductor de bluray, y estoy casi seguro que lo que ocasiono la falla fue el hecho que al ponerlo y sacarlo de la entrada usb del reproductor sin apagar el mismo, y por ello paso lo que paso. Y desde entonces, siempre saco el pendrive estando apagado el reproductor.
O sea, sabia lo de sacar de forma segura de las computadoras, pero no de otros aparatos electrónicos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No hay que darse tanta rosca con eso, por que donde SI IMPORTA el mecanisma de extraccion es en los aparatos que escriben en el pendrive pero no en los que leen, y dudo que el BDP escriba...


----------



## hellfire4

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No hay que darse tanta rosca con eso, por que donde SI IMPORTA el mecanisma de extraccion es en los aparatos que escriben en el pendrive pero no en los que leen, y dudo que el BDP escriba...



No, por supuesto que no escriben, en eso tienes razón. Lo que si tiene es una opción de formatear, pero nunca la use, dado que siempre tengo otra data de además de videos y por si acaso, nunca use esa función.
Igualmente me sigo preguntando a que se debio la causa de la falla del mismo, por ello, y porque después de ese hecho. Y bueno
Pero no es más que una pregunta retórica y bueh, sera mejor dejar de ver el asunto
Y bueno, si eso que dije que casi seguro habia sido no fue, no se que habrá sido -todos los días se aprende algo-.
Lo bueno es que aprendí que hacer si es que vuelve a suceder


----------



## hellfire4

Buenas desde ya, hete aquí que vuelvo a tener problemas con mi pen (un kingston de 16). Todo comenzo con errores de escritura. Y luego ya no pude darle formato con ningún metodo mencionado en este hilo, ni otros que fui probando.
Lo último que probe, entrando a Simbolo de sistema en win xp (en 7 quedaba siempre en 0% sin hacer nada, y en xp llega al 100%, no se el porque). es empleando format f: /fs:fat32 en win xp. Y termina:

El medio no es válido o la pista 0 es defectuosa: disco inutilizable

¿Con eso ya se lo da por muerto?
Claro, lo reconoce, pero ningún programa ha podido formatear, ni bajo, ni alto, ni nada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola hell !!!!
Hay un programa de hp que sirve para formatear pendrives.
En mi experiencia, si ese no logra formatearlo, mejor tiralo a la basura.


----------



## hellfire4

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hola hell !!!!
> Hay un programa de hp que sirve para formatear pendrives.
> En mi experiencia, si ese no logra formatearlo, mejor tiralo a la basura.



Le agradezco la respuesta desde ya doctor, lamentablemente no funciono
Uff, pero aún no me rindo, lo único que se me ocurre, como quien diría, al no tener nada que perder, es actualizarle el firmware a ver que pasa. Lo conseguí, aunque no tengo idea de momento como instalarlo, y ya bastante cansado estoy. Otro día seguire
Leía que en caso de ser la pista 0, eso podría remediarlo (cosas que a veces se ven por otros foros), quien sabe. 
Saludos


----------



## hellfire4

Pues nada, al final, todas las pruebas e intentos negativos, así que de momento la doy por muertas. A menos que surja algo, quien sabe
Ajo y agua, a comprar una nueva, y a aprovechar los limones que cayeron (la experiencia, por decirlo de otro modo). Ya que claro, punto a favor, mayores chances para ser más precavido, y para poder resolver el entuerno en caso de que se vuelva a dar.

Bueno, una última novedad, y edito, que es mejor. 
Ya que hay un hilo de esperanza, ya que probe el M3 RAW Drive Recovery, y pude visualizar los archivos del pendrive (ojo, no es el mismo que M3 RAW to FAT32 / NTFS Converter, que es del mismo fabricante, y al buscar uno, aparecen los otros).
Parte mala, pues al pulsar fix drive, pide licencia, en fin, a seguir buscando nomás
Bueno, me desvele, y como no doy más, ya que no hallo lo que busco, luego seguiré


----------



## hellfire4

VICTORIA AL FIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

disculpen, no me pude contener
Luego de tantos intentos fallidos, recupere el pendrive kingston de 16 GB, su problema, pues que el sector de arranque NTFS. Lo resolví con el programa TestDisk & PhotoRec, que es gratuito.

Les muestro una imagen, mi problema era que el boot sector, que aparecía con status Bad en ese programa, y por ello no había programa alguno capaz de lograr formatear el pen, ni bajo, ni nada, y una vez reparado, queda como status OK, por suerte, los backup sector daban status ok, y al final, quedo entero recuperado, la data volo, pero, poco valía.







Una vez reparado el boot sector, procedí a darle formateo fat32 desde el simbolo de sistema, se tardo bastante, pero fue positivo, y luego, claro, a cambiar la configuración para mayor rendimiento desde Administrador de dispositivos, y a reformatear en  NTFS

este es su lugar de descarga:
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download

el manual del mismo:
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Paso_A_Paso
Donde casi a lo último figura la mio, Recuperar el Sector de Arranque NTFS

Espero que mi experiencia les sea útil, ya que mientras el pendrive fuese reconocido al ser conectado, pero no pudiese ser formateado, luche y al final lo recupere. Señal que mientras sea reconocido, suele haber chances de recuperarlo

Como anecdota final, del programa me entere en taringa, pero el procedimiento del que posteo era cualquiera. No me sirvió nada, pero menos mal que probando con el programa, la cosa salió (si, sí, OGT, y al poco rato vi el manual)


----------



## Alejo360

Hola a todos, tengo un pendrive Kingston DT108 de 16GB que no funciona. Probé en otra computadora y es lo mismo. No aparece en ningún lado.
Supongo que debe ser el hardware. Hay alguna forma que pueda testear el circuito o identificar si hay algun componente dañado?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá de formatearlo con LLF


----------



## D@rkbytes

Yo le tengo más confianza al diskpart.


----------



## pcb-wizard

Este hilo es muy viejo. Por lo que veo este foro es old school. Bueno ahora al tema. Para todos los que interese en esta fecha. Si el daño es a nivel electrónico, es decir si algún componente se ha ido a tierra es difícil repararlo, por no decirlo imposible. Si el daño es lógico pues tal vez si tenga arreglo con un formateo de bajo nivel.


----------

